# Cool Find!



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

So, my mom has been going through old stuff in her house, trying to give away antiques and old family stuff to me and other folks in the family. Mostly me. 

Anyhow, last time I was over there, she gave me a few of these: seems that my great-grandmother used to collect these. My mom has found six or seven thus far.
















There dozens of the old "Mercury" dimes in there. The date on the books is 1954, and almost all of the dimes are from before then, and of the few that are after that, none are newer than 1964.

Kinda makes me wonder is Great-grandma (they called her, "Gungee", with a long "e") knew something...


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome find! I love going through old stuff. Went through a safe of my Grandfathers when my Grandmother passed and found a penny from 1889 or 1899 cant remember... indian head penny.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent!!! Stash 'em away. You may need 'em before long.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats! Now find a safe place to store them, you may need to use them sooner than you think.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Those kinds of coins are what's typically called "junk silver" because the coins have value based only on the amount of silver in them. Dimes like that are 90% silver. Each one has about .071 ounces of silver in them so when silver is $40 an ounce each dime is worth about $2.80.


----------



## becky3086 (Aug 6, 2011)

It is an interesting thought. Phil has all sorts of coins collected but I truly believe if anything ever happens that the typical "prepper" expects to happen, no one will care what they may be worth. Maybe at first, but food and real necessities(and I wonder how many people know what "real necessities" really are) will be worth far more. Just my thoughts, don't have to be anyone's elses. :ignore:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool find. :2thumb: I have several hundred dollars (face value) of silver coins I inherited from my mom. All pre-64, from dimes to silver dollars.  Just have them stashed away in case I need them. :beercheer:

Tim


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

becky3086 said:


> It is an interesting thought. Phil has all sorts of coins collected but I truly believe if anything ever happens that the typical "prepper" expects to happen, no one will care what they may be worth. Maybe at first, but food and real necessities(and I wonder how many people know what "real necessities" really are) will be worth far more. Just my thoughts, don't have to be anyone's elses. :ignore:


I tend to agree. I think that a lot (not all, certainly) of preppers seem to think that in the day or two after a collapse, they will suddenly see a new barter-based society spring up from the ashes. I'm guessing it will be at least one year, probably about two years before we see any sort of currency exchanged.

Now, with that said, I'm happy to have a few extra old silver coins in my grubby little paws!  I've been stashing away junk silver for a few years, I don't have a ton, but probably about a hundred bucks worth. Actually have been debating buying some from the local coin shops.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Turtle said:


> I tend to agree. I think that a lot (not all, certainly) of preppers seem to think that in the day or two after a collapse, they will suddenly see a new barter-based society spring up from the ashes. I'm guessing it will be at least one year, probably about two years before we see any sort of currency exchanged.


I agree with both of these comments. Junk silver, to the sheeple will be treated at face value, not melt value so when you hand them a couple of dimes to pay for a gallon of gas expect them to laugh at you. There will have to be a complete loss of the dollar AND for enough of those left who understand gold and silver to start trading with it before I expect it to catch on. I think Turtle is definitely on the right track with thinking a year or two minimum. Which means you still want to hold some, just don't expect to use it right away.

Worst case, the government comes up with a new currency and once that gets settled in the markets your gold and silver should hold their value in the new currency preserving the wealth you had beforehand.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I tend to agree. I think that a lot (not all, certainly) of preppers seem to think that in the day or two after a collapse, they will suddenly see a new barter-based society spring up from the ashes. I'm guessing it will be at least one year, probably about two years before we see any sort of currency exchanged.
> 
> Now, with that said, I'm happy to have a few extra old silver coins in my grubby little paws!  I've been stashing away junk silver for a few years, I don't have a ton, but probably about a hundred bucks worth. Actually have been debating buying some from the local coin shops.


I bought some junk silver for 6% over the spot price and that included the extra fee for using a credit card. This is what I bought:

90% SILVER Coins | Buy Mercury Dimes Online | $1 Face


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> I agree with both of these comments. Junk silver, to the sheeple will be treated at face value, not melt value so when you hand them a couple of dimes to pay for a gallon of gas expect them to laugh at you. There will have to be a complete loss of the dollar AND for enough of those left who understand gold and silver to start trading with it before I expect it to catch on. I think Turtle is definitely on the right track with thinking a year or two minimum. Which means you still want to hold some, just don't expect to use it right away.
> 
> Worst case, the government comes up with a new currency and once that gets settled in the markets your gold and silver should hold their value in the new currency preserving the wealth you had beforehand.


Junk silver could be used during hyperinflation. In hyperinflation episodes around the world alternative currencies are always used. People sell their worthless currency for good currency as soon as they're paid. Chances are it won't be used right away so at first you'll have to sell your silver to get dollars. That won't be difficult. You can sell your junk silver back to the company you bought it from. Or sell it on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Junk Silver*

There is a fundemental rule in all monitary systems.

Bad money, always drives the good money out of circulation.

That is why all the silver coins have been saved by collectors.

In 1963 you could buy a gallon of gas for a quarter.

Today you can still buy a gallon of gas for a quarter.

The trick is it has to be a quarter minted befor 1964.

You can take that quarter to a coin dealer and he will give you $4.00 for it.

Then you can buy a gallon of gas.

The value of the gasoline has remained the same.

The value of our money has decreased.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

BillS said:


> I bought some junk silver for 6% over the spot price and that included the extra fee for using a credit card. This is what I bought:
> 
> 90% SILVER Coins | Buy Mercury Dimes Online | $1 Face


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

BillM said:


> You can take that quarter to a coin dealer and he will give you $4.00 for it.


I hope he gives me more than $4.00 for it... otherwise I got ripped off! 

But your point is valid. PMs hold value/retain wealth when other currencies don't.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

BillS said:


> I bought some junk silver for 6% over the spot price and that included the extra fee for using a credit card. This is what I bought:
> 
> 90% SILVER Coins | Buy Mercury Dimes Online | $1 Face


You know Bill, is not what you paid today but rather what it will buy you in the future.......if you were to offer me a green back or a mercury dime I can assured you that I would choose the silver dime.


----------

